
Ray Kurzweil does not understand the brain - da5e
http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2010/08/ray_kurzweil_does_not_understa.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+scienceblogs%2Fpharyngula+%28Pharyngula%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
ilkhd2
I personally find Searl's (and other "neural correlates of consciousness"
people, such as Koch) arguments more generic and deep than all this
simulation-emulation-dna-blah-blah talk. It is perfectly possible that our
brain is the minimal thing that capable of self-awareness and, that is,
irreducibly caused by physical nature of brain and our universe.

At least, I am sure, emulation of chemical processes is not a way to recreate
mind.

